# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Έλεγχος τρανζίστορ/mosfet

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Έχω κάποια τρανζίστορ και κάποια mosfet απο κάποιες κατασκευές που έχω κάνει, και δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύουν η όχι. Κάποια δεν έχουν δουλέψει καθόλου επειδή όταν δεν δούλευε κάποια κατασκευή, τα άλλαζα όλα κατευθείαν γιατί δεν ήξερα τι φταίει.
Πως μπορώ να δω ποιά είναι εντάξει?

Προς το παρών έχω (πολλά από)αυτά:
mje350
mje340
bdx53
bdx54
irfp450
bc556
bc546
2sa970
2sc1845

Απο εξοπλισμό, έχω μόνο ένα πολύ καλό πολύμετρο!

ΥΓ. Νομίζω ότι έβαλα το θέμα σε λάθος μέρος...

----------


## mihalas2

για τα μος φετ η απολυτη δοκιμη χωρις οργανα.

συνδεεις το  S στο πλην 12v

στο D συνδεεις εν σειρα ενα λαμπακι 12v με το  συν

ακουμπας το συν 12vμε το ενα δακτυλο του ενος χεριου

με του αλΛου χεριου το δακτυλο ακουμπας το G

το λαμπακι θα αναψει . και εφ οσον βγαλεις το δακτυλο απο την επαφη θα παραμεινει αναμενο.

αν ακουμπησεις το πλην και ξανα το G το λαμπακι θα σβησει 

τοτε το μοσφετ ειναι οκ.

----------


## navar

και είναι αξιόπιστο αυτό ?
πολύ απλό και έυκολο ακούγεται !

----------


## mihalas2

> και είναι αξιόπιστο αυτό ?
> πολύ απλό και έυκολο ακούγεται !



γεια σου κωσταντινε


100 τοις 100 

το εχω τσεκαρει

----------


## spirakos

Mιχαλη μπορεις να αναρτησεις ενα τυπικο σχεδιο εστω και στη ζωγραφικη να το καταλαβω καλυτερα?
Ειναι τοσο απλο που δε το πιανω

----------


## PCMan

> Mιχαλη μπορεις να αναρτησεις ενα τυπικο σχεδιο εστω και στη ζωγραφικη να το καταλαβω καλυτερα?
> Ειναι τοσο απλο που δε το πιανω



Πράγματι, ούτε εγώ το κατάλαβα!

Μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο και στα fet ή κάνει μόνο για mosfet(μήπως είναι το ίδιο?)?
Για τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ τι κάνω?

----------


## navar

> Mιχαλη μπορεις να αναρτησεις ενα τυπικο σχεδιο εστω και στη ζωγραφικη να το καταλαβω καλυτερα?
> Ειναι τοσο απλο που δε το πιανω



το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ , τα πολύ απλά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω κατευθείαν...........
ενώ τα ζόρικα.......και πολύπλοκα........ (δεν τα κοιτάω κάν γιατί ξέρω την μοίρα μου και το IQ μου :P :P)

----------


## mihalas2

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

πιανεις την εισοδο και το + και αναβει 
πιανεις το πλην και σβηνει

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Για τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ τι κάνω;



1. Για κάθε υλικό βρίσκεις datasheet*.* <--- punto (τελεία)
2. Από το datasheet βλέπεις το pinout
3. Για τα τρανζίστορ σου τα pinouts είναι τα παρακάτω (καλό είναι να ακολουθήσεις τη διαδικασία και μόνος σου)
4. Το πολύμετρό σου έχει τρανζιστορόμετρο!
5. Με βάση το pinout τοποθετείς τα τρανζίστορ στη θέση NPN ή PNP και βλέπεις την ένδειξη
6. Σύντομα *μόνος σου* θα έχεις βγάλει το συμπέρασμα!



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

leosedf (02-07-11)

----------


## mihalas2

για τρανσιστορ ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο κυκλωμα ,αλλα με καλωδιο στο συν και αντισταση(120 Ω) εν σειρα. αντι  για το χερι.

οταν ακουμπας το καλωδιο στην εισοδο αναβει οταν δεν το ακουμπας μενει σβηστο.

προυποθετει το τρανσιστορ να αντεχει τα βολτ  (αλοιως βαζεις την αναλογη ταση)   και το λαμπακι μπορει να ειναι λεντ με αναλογη αντισταση( 1,2κ για 12v )  συνδεμενη εν σειρα , για να μην το καψετε.

αυτα προς το παρον.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτα που λετε ισχυουν και για τα RF  διπλα Mosfet;

----------


## mihalas2

φιλε γιωργο 
δεν μου εχει τυχει να τσεκαρω τετοιου τυπου ,και δεν μπορω να απαντησω με σιγουρια.

αν  απαντησει καποιος που το εχει κανει καλο θα ειναι .

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν και για τα RF  διπλά Mosfet;



Η μέθοδος που περιγράφει ο Μιχάλης είναι στην ουσία το βασικό κύκλωμα διακόπτη για *N-channel* mosfet και χρησιμοποιεί τα χέρια αντί αντίστασης 300ΚΩ-2ΜΩ για να δώσει ρεύμα στην πύλη. Είναι σχεδόν ακίνδυνο για τα power mosfets όπως είναι το IRFP450 γιατί περιέχει διόδους προστασίας για στατική εκφόρτιση. Στα παλαιότερα FETs και σχεδόν σε όλα τα RF mosfets αυτή η "αντιστατική προστασία" είναι μειωμένη ή δεν υπάρχει καθόλου (θα έχετε δει τα σχετικά κίτρινα σήματα στη συσκευασία τους).

Αρα για τα ευαίσθητα FETs ή αν δεν ξέρουμε πόσο ευαίσθητα είναι, ας λάβουμε κάποιες προφυλάξεις γειώνοντας τα χέρια, χρησιμοποιώντας βραχιόλι γείωσης ή/και με χρήση  αντιστατικού ματ στον πάγκο και για τη δοκιμή να υλοποιήσουμε το βασικό κύκλωμα διακόπτη:


(από τη wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET)

 Στην περίπτωση P-channel mosfet οι τάσεις αντιστρέφονται όπως στα PNP τρανζίστορ.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

JOUN (02-07-11), 

leosedf (02-07-11)

----------


## mihalas2

σωστος ο γιωργος! ( georgevita)

----------


## JOUN

Υποθετω οτι αυτι το  υλοποιουμε για καθε  κομματι του διπλου μοσφετ χωριστα;Εννοω υπαρχει περιπτωση το ενα κομματι να δειχνει καλα και το αλλο οχι;

----------


## mihalas2

τι ενοεις ακριβως?

μοσφετ  με 2 εισοδους ?  

η 2 μοσφετ σε ενα κελυφος ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για να δοκιμάσεις τα dual-gate mosfets πρέπει να δώσεις τάση και στις δύο πύλες για να έχεις ρεύμα στην έξοδο. Με τάση στη μία και 0V στην άλλη δεν πρέπει να έχεις ρεύμα στην έξοδο. Πάλι αυτή η δοκιμή θα είναι "DC". Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει μερική αλλοίωση των χαρακτηριστικών στην RF λειτουργία. Ενα τυπικό κύκλωμα δοκιμής για ενισχυτή RF είναι το παρακάτω (από datasheet freescale):



Αν παρατηρήσεις στη μία πύλη δίνει τάση AGC και στην άλλη το σήμα εισόδου. Η λειτουργία του dual-gate mosfet είναι σα να έχεις δύο mosfet σε σειρά.
G

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό που λέτε για το πολύμετρο και το τρανζιστορόμετρο, τι να περιμένω να δείξει στην οθόνη για να καταλάβω ότι είναι εντάξει?
Μπορώ να τα μετρίσω και αλλιώς? Στην κλίμακα Ω ας πούμε?

----------


## spiroscfu

Στο πρώτο θα σου βγάλει το hfe του τρανζίστορ,
ένας άλλος εύκολος τρόπος είναι με το diode tester, για npn 0,700mV ή 0,300mV μεταξύ B-E και B-C με το κόκκινο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στην βάση.

----------


## PCMan

> Στο πρώτο θα σου βγάλει το hfe του τρανζίστορ,
> ένας άλλος εύκολος τρόπος είναι με το diode tester, για npn 0,700mV ή 0,300mV μεταξύ B-E και B-C με το κόκκινο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στην βάση.



Κάποια τρανζίστορ στο πολύμετρο δείχνουν 500-900, κάποια 300 και κανα δυο 10-20.
Ποιές τιμές είναι εντάξει?

Δεν έχω diode tester.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Χρήση τρανζιστορόμετρου:
Βάζεις τον επιλογέα κλίμακας στη θέση hFE, ελέγχεις αν το τρανζίστορ είναι NPN ή PNP, βρίσκεις τα πόδια του (B, Ε και C), το τοποθετείς στη βάση που έχει στο πολύμετρο και θα δεις στην οθόνη το hFE (συντελεστής ενίσχυσης ρεύματος για χαμηλό σήμα). Η ένδειξη είναι ανάλογα με το τρανζίστορ. Μπορεί να είναι από 30-40 έως και 500-700. Αν σου δείχνει 0 ή overflow έχει πρόβλημα. Θα σιγουρευτείς βέβαια ότι έχεις συνδέσει σωστά τα πόδια και ότι κάνουν επαφή. Το hFE αναφέρεται στο datasheet κάθε τρανζίστορ.

Μετά από μερικές μετρήσεις θα έχεις εξοικειωθεί. Η μέτρηση του hFE με το τρανζιστορόμετρο είναι χρήσιμη όταν φτιάχνεις κυκλώματα ενισχυτών και θέλεις να "ζευγαρώσεις" τα τρανζίστορ.

Το πολύμετρό σου κάνει τη μέτρηση με Ib=10μΑ και Vce=2.8V (σύμφωνα με το manual).

Diode Tester είναι το πολύμετρό σου όταν γυρίσεις τον επιλογέα στη θέση που έχει το σχέδιο της διόδου. Εκεί η ένδειξη θα είναι η τάση ορθής φοράς της διόδου.

G

----------


## spiroscfu

Η τιμή του hfe αναφέρεται στα datasheet, ,έχεις diode tester.

----------


## PCMan

> Χρήση τρανζιστορόμετρου:
> Βάζεις τον επιλογέα κλίμακας στη θέση hFE, ελέγχεις αν το τρανζίστορ είναι NPN ή PNP, βρίσκεις τα πόδια του (B, Ε και C), το τοποθετείς στη βάση που έχει στο πολύμετρο και θα δεις στην οθόνη το hFE (συντελεστής ενίσχυσης ρεύματος για χαμηλό σήμα). Η ένδειξη είναι ανάλογα με το τρανζίστορ. Μπορεί να είναι από 30-40 έως και 500-700. Αν σου δείχνει 0 ή overflow έχει πρόβλημα. Θα σιγουρευτείς βέβαια ότι έχεις συνδέσει σωστά τα πόδια και ότι κάνουν επαφή. Το hFE αναφέρεται στο datasheet κάθε τρανζίστορ.
> 
> Μετά από μερικές μετρήσεις θα έχεις εξοικειωθεί. Η μέτρηση του hFE με το τρανζιστορόμετρο είναι χρήσιμη όταν φτιάχνεις κυκλώματα ενισχυτών και θέλεις να "ζευγαρώσεις" τα τρανζίστορ.
> 
> Το πολύμετρό σου κάνει τη μέτρηση με Ib=10μΑ και Vce=2.8V (σύμφωνα με το manual).
> 
> Diode Tester είναι το πολύμετρό σου όταν γυρίσεις τον επιλογέα στη θέση που έχει το σχέδιο της διόδου. Εκεί η ένδειξη θα είναι η τάση ορθής φοράς της διόδου.
> 
> G




Δηλαδή το mje350 που στο datasheet λέει απο τιμή 30 μέχρι 240  και εγώ το μετράω γύρω στα 30κάτι είναι εντάξει?
Αυτό το vce=-10, lc=-50ma έχει να κάνει με το Ib=10μΑ και Vce=2.8V το πολυμετρου ή μου είναι μου είναι άχρηστο?
1)Αυτές είναι επιτρεπτές τιμές ή όσο περισσότερο hfe έχει, τόσο καλό είναι?

2)Το bc556 πχ που το μετράω και μου βγάζει 9 και στο datasheet γράφει 110-800 πάει για πέταμα, έτσι?

3)Ένα bc546 έχει 900κάτι ενώ στο datasheet γραφει 110-800. Πάει και αυτό για πέταμα?

4)Τι είναι overflow? Όταν μου γράφει 1(τέρμα αριστερά)?

Με τα mosfet νομίζω έβγαλα άκρη. Δεν τα μέτρησα, αλλά έκανα αυτό με το λαμπάκι.
Με το που συνέδεα το s και το d, το λαμπάκι σε κάποια mosfet ήταν σβηστό, είτε λίγο αναμένο, είτε αναμένο τέρμα.
Μόλις ακουμπούσα  + και g, τότε άναβε. Μόλις ακουμπούσα - και g τότε έσβηνε. Έχω όμως μία απορία.
Αν ακουμπούσα πρώτα το g τότε το λαμπάκι έκανε σαν τρελό! Αν μετά από αυτό ακουμπούσα το + ή το -, τότε έκανε αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνει. Είναι λογικό?

----------


## JOUN

Αρκετα πολυπλοκο το βρισκω..Για να ειμαι πιο συγκεκριμενος ρωταω το εξης: 
Εχω ενα dual gate mosfet το οποιο κατα 99% εχει καει απο παραπανω ταση bias.
Yπαρχει ενας ευκολος τροπος να δω αν εχει καπου διακοπη,η βραχυκυκλωμα η τελος παντων μια ενδειξη οτι καηκε, η πρεπει να το βαλω στο παραπανω κυκλώμα να δω οτι δεν ενισχυει;

----------


## spiroscfu

Ο ποιο εύκολος τρόπος μα όχι τόσο σίγουρος στα αποτελέσματα του είναι  ωμομέτρηση του source drain για διαρροή.
Γιατί σου φαίνεται δύσκολος ο παραπάνω τρόπος, το διαχειρίζεσαι σαν απλό mosfet που για να κλήση η επαφή S-D πρέπει να πάρει τάση και στις δύο gate (σαν πύλη AND ας πούμε)

----------


## JOUN

> Ο ποιο εύκολος τρόπος μα όχι τόσο σίγουρος στα αποτελέσματα του είναι  ωμομέτρηση του source drain για διαρροή.
> Γιατί σου φαίνεται δύσκολος ο παραπάνω τρόπος, το διαχειρίζεσαι σαν απλό mosfet που για να κλήση η επαφή S-D πρέπει να πάρει τάση και στις δύο gate (σαν πύλη AND ας πούμε)



Βασικα αναφερομουν στο παραπανω σχεδιο με το μοσφετ του GeorgeVita στο #17.Απλως το ειχα γραψει αρκετα νωριτερα και το εστειλα τωρα οποτε βγηκε οτι ναναι η απαντηση μου.
Θα διαβασω τα υπολοιπα ποστ και βλεπουμε..

----------


## spiroscfu

Και εγώ σε αυτό αναφερόμουν Γιώργο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δηλαδή το mje350 που στο datasheet λέει από τιμή 30 μέχρι 240 και εγώ το μετράω γύρω στα 30κάτι είναι εντάξει;
> Αυτό το vce=-10, lc=-50ma έχει να κάνει με το Ib=10μΑ και Vce=2.8V το πολυμέτρου ή μου είναι μου είναι άχρηστο;



Είναι καλό. Τα Vce και Ic είναι το σημείο που μέτρησαν το hFE για να το γράψουν στο datasheet.





> 1)Αυτές είναι επιτρεπτές τιμές ή όσο περισσότερο hfe έχει, τόσο καλό είναι;
> 2)Το bc556 πχ που το μετράω και μου βγάζει 9 και στο datasheet γράφει 110-800 πάει για πέταμα, έτσι;
> 3)Ένα bc546 έχει 900κάτι ενώ στο datasheet γραφει 110-800. Πάει και αυτό για πέταμα;
> 4)Τι είναι overflow; Όταν μου γράφει 1(τέρμα αριστερά);



1. Είναι οι "τυπικές" τιμές. Στο πολύμετρο χρησιμοποιείται ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα και μικρή τάση Vce. Η μέτρηση μπορεί να διαφέρει. Το hFE δείχνει την ενίσχυση ρεύματος και συνήθως σημαίνει "καλύτερο" transistor αλλά όλα είναι ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή. Οταν βλέπεις περίεργες τιμές, ελέγχεις ότι είναι καθαρά τα πόδια και ότι δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν στη βάση. 

2. Μέτρηση 9 αντί >110 σημαίνει κακό εξάρτημα. Αν δοκιμάσεις αρκετά και βλέπεις συνέχεια "περίεργες" μετρήσεις, ελέγχεις ότι τα τοποθετείς σωστά NPN/PNP και B,E,C στη θέση τους.

3. Πρέπει να είναι καλό και να οφείλεται στο μικρό ρεύμα φόρτισης. Μέτρα το πάλι χωρις να ακουμπάς με τα δάκτυλα τους ακροδέκτες.

4. Overflow ή error είναι η ένδειξη "1" ή "-1".





> Αν ακουμπούσα πρώτα το g τότε το λαμπάκι έκανε σαν τρελό! Αν μετά από αυτό ακουμπούσα το + ή το -, τότε έκανε αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνει. Είναι λογικό?



Ναι είναι λογικό. Το δάκτυλό σου γινόταν "κεραία" σημάτων και αρκετά παράσιτα ήταν ικανά να οδηγήσουν το mosfet. Η πιθανότερη συχνότητα αναλαμπών με μια καλή "δακτυλο-κεραία" είναι τα 50Hz του δικτύου ρεύματος!

G

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αρκετά πολύπλοκο το βρίσκω.



Το κύκλωμα στο σχόλιο #17 το έβαλα για να δούμε την αρχή λειτουργίας του dual-gate mosfet.
Οπως λέει και ο Σπύρος αρκεί η δοκιμή με παραλλαγή του κυκλώματος στο σχόλιο#13:



Σημειώνουμε όμως ότι αυτή είναι δοκιμή DC.
G

----------

JOUN (02-07-11), 

spiroscfu (02-07-11)

----------


## Φίλιππας

Μερικά χρόνια μετά την δημιουργία του, το θέμα βρήκε αναγνώστη. 
Έψαχνα κι έψαχνα για κάτι τέτοιο και τώρα που το βρήκα θα ρωτήσω, ελπίζοντας να ακουσθεί η απορία μου και να δω ανταπόκριση (μιας και το θέμα είναι παλαιότατο!). 

Υλοποιώ το κύκλωμα. Το λαμπάκι ανάβει χωρίς να ακουμπήσω το G πουθενά. Ακουμπάω το G, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πάει στραβά και τι πρέπει ακριβώς να κάνω με το άγγιγμα σε διαφορετικές επαφές. Αν το κάνω καλά υποθέτω είναι καμένο και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Ε?

----------


## spiroscfu

καλώς ήρθες φίλιππε, το παραπάνω κύκλωμα ισχύει για n-channel 

για p θα το δοκιμάσεις κάπως έτσι

----------


## FM1

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> Έχω κάποια τρανζίστορ και κάποια mosfet απο κάποιες κατασκευές που έχω κάνει, και δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύουν η όχι. Κάποια δεν έχουν δουλέψει καθόλου επειδή όταν δεν δούλευε κάποια κατασκευή, τα άλλαζα όλα κατευθείαν γιατί δεν ήξερα τι φταίει.
> Πως μπορώ να δω ποιά είναι εντάξει?
> 
> Προς το παρών έχω (πολλά από)αυτά:
> mje350
> mje340
> bdx53
> bdx54
> ...




Νίκο με αυτό εδώ το τρανζιστορόμετρο ελέγχεις διόδους & τρανζίστορ και στα άλλα links MOSFET http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42491  

http://www.bestelectronicarticles.co...g-mosfets.html

http://blog.savel.org/2005/05/25/che...simple-tester/

----------


## Φίλιππας

> καλώς ήρθες φίλιππε, το παραπάνω κύκλωμα ισχύει για n-channel 
> 
> για p θα το δοκιμάσεις κάπως έτσι



Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για το IRF520 mosfet που είναι N-channel. Το κύκλωμα που έκανα είναι σωστό, απλά δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τον τρόπο ελέγχου. Πότε είναι λάθος και πότε όχι το τρανζίστορ δηλαδή.

----------


## spiroscfu

όταν πατάς το μπουτον ανάβει το λεντακι,

κοίτα μην έχεις βάλει ανάποδα τα s/d αν είναι σωστά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο

----------


## vpap1976

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι καινούριος στο forum και θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας .Σε ένα κύκλωμα που έχω προς επίσκευη έχω εντόπιση 2 mosfet stk0460 τα οποια είναι off το θέμα είναι ότι ελλάδα όπου και να κοίταξα δεν μπόρεσα να τα βρω. Ξέρει κάποιος που θα μπορούσα να ρωτησω η θα πρέπει να καταλήξω στην λύση του ebay και θα χρειαστεί να περιμένω πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες  .Eπίσης υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση σε αυτά τα mosfet βρίσκουμε κάτι που να κάνει την δουλειά αυτόν .

----------


## aris285

> Kαλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι καινούριος στο forum και θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας .Σε ένα κύκλωμα που έχω προς επίσκευη έχω εντόπιση 2 mosfet stk0460 τα οποια είναι off το θέμα είναι ότι ελλάδα όπου και να κοίταξα δεν μπόρεσα να τα βρω. Ξέρει κάποιος που θα μπορούσα να ρωτησω η θα πρέπει να καταλήξω στην λύση του ebay και θα χρειαστεί να περιμένω πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες  .Eπίσης υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση σε αυτά τα mosfet βρίσκουμε κάτι που να κάνει την δουλειά αυτόν .



κανε μι αναζητηση εδω και θα βρεις αντιστοιχο 
http://alltransistors.com/search.php?search=

----------


## vpap1976

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω αντιστοιχία στην σελίδα που μου έδωσες φιλε μου . Ευχάριστω πάντως . 
Αν κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα ήμουν ευγνώμων

----------

